# Allgemeine Fragen: Echolot Prinzip / Bildern



## eddy81 (19. August 2011)

Hallo,

da ich mir ein HB Echolot zugelegt habe, hätte ich mal einige Fragen zum Prinzip generell. 

Auch würde es mich freuen, wenn wir hier mal paar Bilder hochstellen könnten, welche anschließend "gedeutet" werden könnten. Ich habe nämlich immer noch Schwierigkeiten damit.

1. Frage: Mein Geber gibt den Kegel quasi direkt nach unten. Es wird ein drei dimensionaler Raum (Grund) abgescannt. Mann sieht aber nur eine 2D Ansicht. Wie soll ich dass verstehen?

2. Frage: Sind Fische "immer" nur als Sichel auf dem Bildschirm zu erkennen? Abgesehen von den "Wolken", welche ja einen Fischschwarm darstellen könnten.


Eddy81


----------



## sundangler (19. August 2011)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen: Echolot Prinzip / Bildern*

Zu 1. Zeige mal ein Bild woran man das besser erkären könnte.
Zu 2. Eine Sichel ist normal den das Echolot sendet im Millisekundenbereich Ultraschallwellen. Demzufolge ist der Abstand erst größer zum Fisch und wird dann unter dir direkt kleiner und wenn du drüber wegbist wird der Abstand zum Fisch wieder größer. Deswegen eine Sichel (Echtzeitsymbol) Du kannst auch eine FishID einstellen. Dann wird nur ein Fisch mit der entsprechenden Wassertiefe dargestellt.

Welches Gerät von HB hast du? Ich hab das 798ci HD


----------



## Loup de mer (20. August 2011)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen: Echolot Prinzip / Bildern*

Moin Eddy

Schau mal unter diesem Link. Da ist vieles erklärt, was dir zum Verständnis noch weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## eddy81 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen: Echolot Prinzip / Bildern*

Hallo sundangler, Hallo Luop de mer,

danke erstmal für eure Antworten. Ich nutze HM 718 mit Quadrabeam.

Also mit der eigentlichen theoretischem Vorgang bin ich etwas vertraut, und habe auch die Videos dazu mir angesehen.

Der Geber gibt Impulse kegelförmig nach unten ab, jegliche "spiegelung" wird angezeigt, sobald in diesem Kegel. Die Intensität ist mittig am stärksten und nimmt nach außen ab (psyikalischer Natur).

Aber wie zeigt das Echolot eine auf dem Display ja nur 2 D Ansicht an, obwohl es einen 3 dimensionalen Raum / Struktur abscannt? Ich erkennen ja quasi nur ein Bild oder Schnitt? 

Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ein Fisch oder Körper nun in X oder Y Achse durch mein Kegel geschwommen ist (mal etwas übertrieben ausgedrückt).

Hier mal 4 erste Bilder:




Bild 1



Bild 2



Bild 3



Bild 4


----------



## sundangler (28. August 2011)

*AW: Allgemeine Fragen: Echolot Prinzip / Bildern*

Hmmm vielleicht kann dir da Herr Schlageter mehr zu erklären. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------

